# Seat Help!!



## sbusiello (Aug 5, 2013)

i took apart and cleaned a montgomery ward hawthorne and while i am anal about pix and taking notes... i thought i could remember how the seat went back together. I guess i cant.

From the pix i think i am 99% there, i just dont know how to reattach the front part.

I took some pix, and i am hoping some one can send me a pick of their seat from the bottom or walk me through waht i am doing wrong. 

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 6, 2013)

*S.O.S : Save our seat*

So i looked at other sample seats online and they all have a sort of curvy square washer to hold down the two bars of the front spring. i definitely dont remember pulling that off and if i did i woul dhave kept it in a ziplock baggy with the rest of the pieces.

any ideas?


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 6, 2013)

Here are a few shots of my Lobdell seat. 
If you cant find the piece you need try bending the edges of a large washer to fit.


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot STRADALITE! I will see if i can go to homedepot and find somehting similar.

so i guess i have a Lobdell seat? mine looks [ and even the rusting ] is exactly as the one you are showing.


----------

